# Adding additional fans



## Tristar504 (Jun 20, 2007)

Hello all,

I have an IN-Win 305 case. It originally came with 4 fans. One on the case and 3 on the CPU cooler. I wanted to add another 3 fans on the bottom of the case. I have a Gigabyte Aorus Elite wifi x570. Is this possible?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Tristar504 said:


> One on the case and 3 on the CPU cooler


3 on the CPU cooler? Did you mean the other way around? That is, 3 on the case and 1 on the CPU cooler?



Tristar504 said:


> I wanted to add another 3 fans on the bottom of the case. I have a Gigabyte Aorus Elite wifi x570. Is this possible?


Inspect the bottom of the case and see if has fan mounting holes.

It does not matter what motherboard you have. When adding that many additional fans, you will really have no choice but to power them directly from the PSU.


----------



## Tristar504 (Jun 20, 2007)

Bill_Bright said:


> 3 on the CPU cooler? Did you mean the other way around? That is, 3 on the case and 1 on the CPU cooler?
> 
> Inspect the bottom of the case and see if has fan mounting holes.
> 
> It does not matter what motherboard you have. When adding that many additional fans, you will really have no choice but to power them directly from the PSU.


The bottom of the case does have mounting holes. I'll be planning on adding the additional fans to it.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Tristar504 said:


> The bottom of the case does have mounting holes. I'll be planning on adding the additional fans to it.


Sounds like a plan. Note that typically, bottom fans are intake fans.


----------



## Tristar504 (Jun 20, 2007)

Bill_Bright said:


> Sounds like a plan. Note that typically, bottom fans are intake fans.


Thanks for the response Bill. Yeah thats wat I wanted to add. Intake.


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

Sound good, but before spending money, make sure you need additional cooling. Have you monitored your temps? I use and recommend Core Temp to monitor CPU temps in real time. Remember, cooler does NOT automatically mean better. Providing proper cooling is absolutely essential - no question about that! But as long as your temps remain comfortably within the normal operating temperature range, that's just fine. That is, all 35°C gets you over 55°C is bragging rights. The 35°C CPU will not perform better, be more stable, or have a longer life expectancy than the 55°C CPU.

I for one, really hate fan noise. So for me, if I needed additional case cooling, I would look to replace my current case fans with better ones. 140mm fans, as a general rule, are able to move more air while spinning at a lower RPM (thus more quietly) than 120mm case fans. Better fans will have better bearings that produce less noise and vibrations. And better fans have better designed blades that scoop up and push more air. 

There is always a trade off between the amount of air being moved in CFM (cubic feet/minute) and the amount of noise in dB (decibel). So a little homework is needed.


----------



## Tristar504 (Jun 20, 2007)

Bill_Bright said:


> Sound good, but before spending money, make sure you need additional cooling. Have you monitored your temps? I use and recommend Core Temp to monitor CPU temps in real time. Remember, cooler does NOT automatically mean better. Providing proper cooling is absolutely essential - no question about that! But as long as your temps remain comfortably within the normal operating temperature range, that's just fine. That is, all 35°C gets you over 55°C is bragging rights. The 35°C CPU will not perform better, be more stable, or have a longer life expectancy than the 55°C CPU.
> 
> I for one, really hate fan noise. So for me, if I needed additional case cooling, I would look to replace my current case fans with better ones. 140mm fans, as a general rule, are able to move more air while spinning at a lower RPM (thus more quietly) than 120mm case fans. Better fans will have better bearings that produce less noise and vibrations. And better fans have better designed blades that scoop up and push more air.
> 
> There is always a trade off between the amount of air being moved in CFM (cubic feet/minute) and the amount of noise in dB (decibel). So a little homework is needed.


Thanks for the information. I use a monitor. It's afterburner. I'll be uploading a screen shot of last night a little later on.


----------



## Tristar504 (Jun 20, 2007)

These are the temps. This is right after a match on COD BOCW. They ran similar during gameplay. I do however have another question: is the memory usage high? If so, how would this affect game play?


----------



## Bill_Bright (Dec 17, 2004)

"Right after a match" really does not say much because temps can rapidly drop within a few clock cycles after demands drop. But still 79°C is higher than I like. 

High memory usage does not automatically suggest a problem. In fact, it can be a good thing. See: Why It’s Good That Your Computer’s RAM Is Full (howtogeek.com)


----------

